# Schwinn Panther 3



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 7, 2022)

Gave this dec 61 some cleaning, has the 62 rack and tank with less chrome on the front . Paint isn’t the best but chrome is all pretty nice .


----------



## drglinski (Aug 30, 2022)

Is the front fork bent or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2022)

Is the crank and fork a 62?


----------

